# Name dropping



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

mikeg_05 said:


> I am in the process of filling out application to hopefully to get an interview with the local 46. Would it help me at all if I mentioned that my brother in law is a union electrician on the east coast? I am not sure what local he is a part of, or does that not matter. Thanks


 
A letter of referral would be better.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, you're either related, or you're not.

Sounds like you're not.

You are going to have to get in under your own steam.

Which means, not to worry, because you don't live in part of the country that operates that way anyways.

Now when times are this slow, things at the contractor start to work differently. The moron who is related, or the secret gay lover, or the guy with the pictures of the boss and a goat, the guy who buys someone off, well that guy keeps his job.

Moral of the story, you've still got a shot at getting in, but make sure you are real good with your finances so you can weather slow times.


----------



## dukester (Jun 22, 2009)

make sure he has his dues paid up to date!!!!


----------



## westernexplorer (Jun 20, 2009)

I agree with Brian John, a letter of reference is never a bad idea. Also Miller, is shooting you straight. I work through the local to make max wages and benefits, like retirement. However I don't rely on the IBEW for exclusive income. Its a different mind set.
What many non-union electrician's don't see or understand is they look to the trade to keep them employed year around, even if they are working for much less money. A lot of Union guys view the trade a means to make top wages when we work and during our off time, do other things. When I'm not working out of the hall, I do electrical inspections, I and many like myself don't rely on the IBEW for our only source of income......I have a friend who owns a cattle ranch and comes off the ranch to work the big jobs about 6 months out of the year and then he goes back and plays on his farm, which generates income......but you know what, he is a strong person and KNOW employer owns him.... This is why many contractors hate guys like thats, because he doesn't get on his knees and beg for his job....When non-union guys brag to me about working all year long, I just laugh at them and tell them "Because you don't have any other choice"


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for all your imput guys, I appreciate the honestly for sure. I understand that I probably wont be working all year long, but the top wages, benefits out way that. I will get a referral letter and hope for the best, but I have to wait for the school office to open to get my transcript. Thank you again.


----------

